# do you sleep with your cats



## pinkegg (Aug 6, 2015)

do you all sleep with your cats?

how do you keep them from running and jumping around with you go to bed?

my 4mo is in psycho mode whenever i'm at home. i have tried tiring him out with intense play sessions but he never seems to get tired. on weekend daytime when i don't need to work, sometimes i would take naps and he would curl up next to me and we would fall asleep together together. but when it's bed time at night , he is as active as can be.

would you please share your secret of how to go to bed with a calm purring kitty? thankyou!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

@ 4 months old both my cats were in their own room at night. Not only did it give me peace and quiet but it gave their adult feline sibling(s) a MUCH needed break from kitten antics. 

It also kept them safe from anything that a very active young cat can get into at night while I was asleep. 

NOW I left them sleep with me 3 or 4 nights a week. THe other times I close the bedroom door and they all have the run of the rest of the apartment. THey may not play all night anymore but they do wake me up during the night and i was really starting to suffer from lack of sleep.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes every night they sleep with us. We got Lulu at 6 months but she is quite a gentle cat and her main mission is to cuddle so she has always come to bed got in her favourite position snuggled into the back of my knees and sleeps. Kiki was so excited the first night she didn't have to go into her safe room she stayed tucked up with my husband and only left for food or litter box and back again. Now she goods off a few times and occasionally you hear her chirruping while playing. At 4.30 she wakes me to get on my chest and pad and purr then sleeps at my feet. We get occasional nights they are a pain but it's very rare.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Crisco, my 6 month old has a very large (xlarge dog size) crate that he sleeps in at night. This keeps him out of trouble. Cali, who is 4 years old has the run of the house and will sometimes curl up on a chair in our bedroom. I am a very light sleeper so they are not allowed to sleep in our bed. One night I was so tired I didn't put Crisco in his crate and about 2 AM him and Cali decided it was play time in our bed and also it was OK to run up and down the stairs, and accross out bed all night long! That was the last time I left them out at night together. Maybe I will try it again when Crisco is a little older. For now we need our sleep so we seperate them.


----------



## stormydown (Jul 1, 2015)

Catabal is pretty good with keeping to my sleeping schedule. I try to play with her and give her a good wearing-out before I get myself into bed to read before falling asleep. She sleeps at the foot of my bed (she isn't a cuddler). If she does get up in the middle of the night, she's quiet about it -- I never notice her getting rowdy until close to when my alarm goes off. 

I think it also helps that I gradually turn the lights off in my apartment over the course of the evening as a way to indicate that it's time to wind down. I have a one-bedroom apartment, so at night I'll usually play with her with all the lights on, then turn off the main overhead light when playtime is over and leave just the lamp in that room on while I go to brush my teeth/wash my face/etc. I have a complicated skincare routine so that usually takes a while. When that's done I turn the lamp in the main room off along with the overhead light in my bedroom, so I'm just reading by the light of my bedside lamp. When that switches off, she knows it's bedtime. She's often already on the foot of my bed when that happens, but if she's elsewhere in the apartment I know she'll eventually come over and hop up, even if I'm not awake for it. I think she responds better to the transition than simply having all the lights on and then abruptly shutting them all off.


----------



## Shadowbear (Sep 1, 2015)

My cats used to sleep with me, but it got to much for me to handle. They would settle down with me at night and everything would be fine, but come 5 or 6am, they would go crazy and just run around the room wrestling. It would always wake me up, so I had to stop letting them in bed with me. With age they have gotten better, but I still prefer if we sleep separate as it's just easier for me and I don't have to worry about them acting up in the night.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Aggie is 11 months, she used to sleep with me every night, then we alternated her between mine and my parents room... now she sleeps in my bedroom every other night (as I'm a light sleeper, and very aware of her movements around me) 

Usually she goes into psycho mode, like clockwork, at 9pm. Attacking and biting my arms/head. Then she'll settle at the end of the bed and sleep. She's great in the mornings, I usually wake before she does and when I let her out, she lingers a while longer in the room.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

No, they don't anymore. They are usually already asleep on the couch when I go to bed so they just stay there. Willie will sometimes come and cuddle for a few minutes but then he goes back to sleep in the living room. They usually wake up in the middle of the night and run around a little, then at about 4 am they try to wake me up to feed them. So now I lock them out, 4am is just not working for me.


I think most people have issues with kittens keeping them up, whether it's running around and making lots of noise or attacking their feet. Luckily most grow out of it. Cats are naturally nocturnal though so it can take some work to change their sleep patterns. Your best bet is to do a long play session followed by a meal, full bellies usually cause sleepiness. Feed him, then brush your teeth/get ready for bed, and hopefully by that time your kitten will be ready to crash. Now that won't keep him from waking up a few hours later and using you as a play ground, but maybe you'll sleep through it lol.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Our two are usually pretty good about staying still in bed. Saxon will cuddle up to me or sleep on top of me if I'm on my back. Sandy will sleep on a tee shirt at the foot of the bed. Occasionally she'll decide to groom him in the early hours of the morning and it degenerates into a wrestling match, often right on top of me, but for the most part they keep the active stuff out of the bedroom. Sandy is about 2 years old and Saxon is about 6 or 7.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Chino and Shadow usually sleep in our bed or in the bedroom. We leave the bedroom door open so they have the run of the condo at night.


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Granted, Onyx is a bit older than your kitty, but I tire him out with a play session, feed him his final meal of the night, and he comes back to curl up on my bed and sleep soundly until about 7:30 or 8 am. He usually sleeps at the foot of the bed, although he prefers to be in contact with me in some way or other, either his back pressed to my leg or even just a paw on my foot. Sometimes I hear a little whine if I shift and he isn't in contact with me anymore. It kinda melts my heart, not gonna lie...


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin doesn't like to sleep in the same place twice. His cat bed's near mine, and he sometimes sleeps on it. Sometimes he sleeps with me. Mostly he likes to jump up and start playing after I've gone to bed! I make sure my feet are under the covers.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I got my cats at 12 weeks. They slept in the laundry room and were in there any time we weren't home to watch them. They could get in a lot of trouble and I read on here to do that to keep them safe and I also read everyone's complaints about how they get no sleep! So they continue to sleep in there. Occasionally I let them sleep with me but they usually wake up early and start fooling around so I get up and go to the bathroom and put them in the laundry room where they wait patiently for me to let them out! I highly recommend this system!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

My kitties (well, both them and the dog, actually) always "rotate" their sleepy spots weekly, so _some_ mornings I'll wake up and either Scamper or Robin will be there. But this is usually more on the uncommon side.

I have a heater going in my room because the noise and warmth helps me sleep, so even though it doesn't get unreasonably hot, I imagine it plays at least some part in them not wanting to snooze with me.

That, and they also come and cuddle with me a lot throughout the day, so they probably don't feel the need to do the same at night.


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Snowy came into my care when he was about 2 or 3 months old. And since I was a new cat owner, I put him in my Dad's old study room (which has become his room now) at night. He has been sleeping there ever since and he never complains. I always carry him to his room at around 11 pm, play with him for a bit inside, and then let him sleep. He also prefers to sleep in his room when he is sick; it is like his comfort zone ^^
Oh, he is allowed to roam the house freely during the day though 
And his favorite place to nap during the day is in my mom's bedroom ^^


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Amelia has the run of the house at night. Sometimes she chooses to sleep with me and sometimes she does her own thing. At times, she wakes me up by playing or harassing my dogs but she is getting better as she ages and with play sessions before bed. She is almost 6 months old.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

It's varied...

Tsuki I started letting sleep with me about a month and a half or so before she passed and she was always calm. I never intended to let any but I was in such a depressed state that I couldn't even sleep anymore and she helped.

Sera I stopped because she kept running around everywhere she started to at just before she turned 8 months the day her sister Tsuki had to be euthanized. She was just suddenly calm for the first time and she has been since than.

Vincent well he's been sleeping with me since I adopted him at 11 weeks old and he's 6 months old now. He causes some problems like attacking my feet sometimes (if he keeps up after no I remove him) but usually he's been calm overall and just slept happily by me with Sera. But both of them have the ability to come and go as they please throughout the night.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

My first cat would cuddle up to me every night on my left side. All I would have to say is "Bed Time" and he would run to the bed. The three I have now it is wherever they want to sleep. They start out in the kitchen or living room . Normally Smoke comes to bed with me and allows a few minutes of cuddle time then moves to the foot of the bed by my feet. By morning Onyx has made her way to the top of the dresser. Tippy will usually lay on top of my wife or at her feet if she even comes to bed. 
None of my cats really get us up in the morning for feed. We get up at 5:30 during the week. On weekend, it is whenever we want. They don't bother us on weekends. 
From the postings I have seen, I guess I am lucky they don't get us up on sleep in days.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Do _I _sleep with my cats? No, I sleep in my own bed! They can sleep with me if they choose to, however! LOL. :mrgreen: Most times they don't, as they tend to want to sleep in their favorite window seat, jumbo cat scratcher bed, chair cushion, top of the cat tree, or the carpeted flooring instead. My cats are both over 2 years old now, but when they were both kittens, I'd try to keep them more awake during the day and play interactive toys several times and REALLY tire them out. I mean, they were literally panting after 20-30 minute sessions, and so was I! Lol. I also have a lot of interactive toys to keep them busy and switched toys around to prevent boredom. Feeding them a slightly bigger meal before bed always helped after their intense, last dinner hunting session, too, and I guess they had each other to keep busy if I was zonked out. Adopting 2 kittens really helped me and benefited them both, I think.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Jasper and Spot both sleep with me. I was worried we would have issues when I adopted Spot, but they prefer different areas of the bed. Jasper likes to sleep night to my face and Spot prefers to lay against my legs :thumb 

Sometimes I'll find them in different, er, spots too haha. Two nights ago when I woke up they were cuddling together for the first time since I've adopted Spot!


----------



## radtech (Sep 20, 2014)

Mine sleep with me for a little while, but I usually have to get up and kick them out because 1 goes crazy and starts meowing and running around and another thinks it's time to eat around 330 or 4 am. Don't mind it when I'm getting up at that time to go to work anyway(nice little alarm backup), but not on my days off! So I usually kick them out and get up around 630 to feed them. Boy are they MAD! I wish I could sleep with them all the time, but they just interrupt my sleep. I DO have a 3rd cat that is much better about sleeping through the night, but even he will start patting my face because he wants to be rubbed. I'm like....IT'S MIDNIGHT!


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

5 of them sleep with us. Sasquatch would if there was enough room left for him. War Claw will sometimes get banned from the bed - Being murdered by an inconsiderate brat kitten is not acceptable behavior. (I'm a brittle diabetic on a pump and he chewed the tubing to bits. Woke up with blood sugar over 600. not a good day. Scary in fact). The old guys all have their places staked out on the bed tho I sometimes wish we had a larger bed so I had more room.


----------



## Charmonix (Sep 6, 2015)

I got my cat as an older cat, and the worse that she does is knead endlessly.. when her nails are long this can be annoying.  

But for the most part she just curls up with the dog at the end of the bed and sleeps happily. I have never had a young cat though, so I'm not sure if this is something you can "teach" or if you just have to get lucky!


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

Emily, a stay we took in when she was about seven months old, will sleep on the office chair in the bedroom we have set up as a computer room. She will then come into the bedroom around 3 am or so and walk on us to let us know she is hungry. Since my prostate requires I get up about that time anyway it works for me and Emily. About 15 minutes or so after her early morning snack of wet food, she will return to the bed and let us sleep until 7 or 8. 

During afternoons when I take a nap, Emily will often join me and snooze until I get up after about an hour.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

No I don't sleep with my cats. How can I when there is one on me, beside me or trying to play with my feet ALL NIGHT LONG??!! Sleep is overrated anyways.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes. More so in the winter. When it's warm enough to have the windows open at night Bodhi roams around and watches the racoon that raids the bird feeders in the back yard.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Yep, both the girls sleep with me. But not in the same positions at the same times. Usually Penny puts me to bed, cuddling up against me with Nala curled up on another part of the bed. Then Nala uses her alarm clock timing to jump on me in the morning (multiple times) and get some head scritches.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

My six come and go all night long. Before I lost Sophia she would sleep on my pillow wrapped around my head. Strangely enough that is one of the things about her that I miss the most. She would come with us when my husband and I went to bed and wait on my stomach while I read for a while. When I put the book down she would come and settle on the pillow and stay there all night except for leaving for what I assumed were her potty breaks. In the morning I would sit up on the edge of the bed and she would come around next to me for her good morning pets. I miss her so much.


----------



## PatA (Sep 3, 2014)

Bailey is the one that usually sleeps with me. I watch TV in bed before going to sleep. He prefers Golden Girls over Frasier.


----------



## Lady Mochi (Aug 16, 2015)

Mochi is 4 months and she sleeps with me most nights. I love it when she 'massages' (knead) me to sleep - I'm blessed on the nights she works on my whole body 

I have a cat bed on my bed so Mochi rotates from curling up inside her bed, to sleeping next to me (she likes to maintain physical contact with me).

Occasionally she wants to play at night, and I put her in her safe room, and she learns to quiet down quickly - and sleeps throughout the night there.


----------



## Xie (Sep 1, 2015)

We have always slept with the cats. We leave bedroom doors cracked and cats usually come and go as they please. Some nights I have a warm fuzzy on my feet, and other nights not. They tend to crash with us more in the winter when they're cold (and we have heating blankets).

Our 5yo Tonk was difficult for the first perhaps year, until she figured out that nighttime was for people sleep. Now she pretty much leaves us alone at night. She's either sleeping on somebody's feet, or she goes and plays on her own without waking anyone.


----------

